# Hello from Syracuse, NY



## bensambees (Feb 16, 2010)

Greetings all,

I am starting my first two hives soon, will be picking up my bees on May 1st. Right now, I am a sponge, trying to soak up all I need to know.

This forum is excellent, I have been lurking for a week or two. What a wonderful resource!


Diane


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Diane, Welcome. I was just out that way a couple of weeks ago. My daughter lives in Baldwinsville. I'm in western MA. You should try to get to the Southern Adirondack Beeks assoc. conference at SUNY Albany on march 27th. It's always a great day with interesting speakers and lots of beekeepers to talk to. Tony


----------



## bensambees (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, Tony, I will look into it. It will be great to meet other beekeepers!


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i live west of you and ive been doing bees for 6 years now and i would not do any thing else. i also do cut outs and i go catch swarms


----------

